# Disappointed, with a question (Obed.)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is that 1 day or 2? 

If it's 2 days, I'd say you've been spoiled. 

If it's 1 day, I'm stunned. 

I think Bridget is coming to Lansing, MI next spring? I think it's $150 for 1 day, and $200 for two days, with two day people getting preference. <- The second day (problem solving day) is a Sunday so I'm not going to bother. >.<

And Bridget was cheap compared to what Celeste Mead charged at the same place.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It is a two day. I'd try to go if it were $200, but I'd have to start stashing money now, but $350 is too much.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

How many days? $350 is definitely steep for two days, but not too high for three.

For a two day seminar I generally pay between $175 and $250


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The only way I could justify spending that much for two days is if it were extremely limited in how many people allowed to attend, so I knew I would get more individual attention from the instructor. That is happening right now in my area - someone is bringing down a presenter she had before, but instead of having it open to the 20 working spots she had previously, this time it will only be open to 10 people that she hand picks, who have been to the persons seminar before so we don't have to repeat the same basic info we've heard before. Because fewer people will be splitting the cost to get her down, we will be paying a lot more, but in that case will be totally worth the expense.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laura,

I have signed up for 2 in my area so far - both 2 day working spots in February.

Diane Bauman (Heeling, Retrieves & Go Outs) for $200
Denise Fenzi (Drives & Motivation for Obedience) for $250

The Diane Bauman one is a benefit for Border Collie Rescue, while the Denise Fenzi is a standard seminar.

I would love to go to a Bridget Carlson seminar, but probably would not spend that much money for a 2 day seminar. A 3 day or more seminar, I would consider spending that much ($100 - 125 / day seems the going rate around here)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just have to buy mine a supper occasionally..ROFL.. Oh and a drink now and then.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I just have to buy mine a supper occasionally..ROFL.. Oh and a drink now and then.


Oh hush, Spoiled One


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh hush, Spoiled One


What she said. Not nice....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I did take her to Red Lobster for my OTCH and told her to get anything she ever dreamed of...LOL! OUCH!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's okay, I'm currently sitting on my couch in my pajamas still. :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> It's okay, I'm currently sitting on my couch in my pajamas still. :


Why? Is school out for the Holiday already? Kids up here lost so much time already due to ALfred, they probably have no holidays!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Why? Is school out for the Holiday already? Kids up here lost so much time already due to ALfred, they probably have no holidays!


She is being mean to me... and rubbing in the fact she does not have to work all week...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

we are very serious about our holidays down here! We ALWAYS have a full week off for Thanksgiving, even the year the schools were closed for 5 weeks for Hurrican Rita.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I did take her to Red Lobster for my OTCH and told her to get anything she ever dreamed of...LOL! OUCH!


LOL!! I am picturing "Her" with 2 kinds of lobster tails, and a fancy drink, oh and a HUGE smile on her face!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I think that price is a bit steep, ecspecially for 2 days!! I have been to two of her seminars so far that were $200 or less for 2 days. It could be an expensive venue to rent though, and that may be part of the cost. While I enjoy seminars, I have found that I get much more out of a private lesson! Why don't you try to set up a private with her instead? The thing I hate about seminars is the wide range of levels that people are working at, and that you may get very little time on the floor if your dog is past the level the majority are at, ecspecially if the dog is already trained on all the methods ect they are covering.

I say set up a private!! It will be money well spent!!

Now agility seminars $$$$$$!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I think that price is a bit steep, ecspecially for 2 days!! I have been to two of her seminars so far that were $200 or less for 2 days. It could be an expensive venue to rent though, and that may be part of the cost. While I enjoy seminars, I have found that I get much more out of a private lesson! Why don't you try to set up a private with her instead? The thing I hate about seminars is the wide range of levels that people are working at, and that you may get very little time on the floor if your dog is past the level the majority are at, ecspecially if the dog is already trained on all the methods ect they are covering.
> 
> I say set up a private!! It will be money well spent!!
> 
> Now agility seminars $$$$$$!!!!


The facility giving the seminar owns the building and the past two years, their price has been $175. Then this year (2012) blam-o $350. I took a private lesson with her last year and it was $45, well worth the price! I haven't heard if she is offering them again in June.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I would conatact the person in charge ASAP about the lesson, sometimes they don't let the word out, but either way I am sure it will fill up many months before the seminar. I missed out on the ones they had here, and would have been far better off with a private.

I feel very fortunate though, as I have an AWESOME instructor that I take privates from regularily


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

In May of this year I paid about $350 (that's what I remember) for Bridget's seminar in IL. It was three days and I had a working spot every day.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I know everything has gone up in price But who can afford them anymore? I know I can't. I used to attend alot of agility seminars that have now gone thru the roof with cost.

Oh I remember when those 4 hour seminars that were like 50 bucks. Soooo worth it. Now it costs that much + just to enter a trial.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish more obedience seminars were split up like they do with the agility seminars. Novice and open one day, and then utility the next, and that you had to be working or showing at the level before you could take a spot.  I honestly don't know if I will ever go to another seminar, just because of how much time is spent on stuff that is so extremely basic, and the same questions being asked OVER and OVER again:doh:


I would like to see more people that teach classes doing one day seminars, or like a 3-4 hour one time class. Think of the help it would be for the Novice A people in agility/obedience/rally, if they knew more about what to expect at a trial, how to fill out an entry form, were given a rule book ect, ecspecially since not everyone can get to private lessons.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

$350 sounds high for a 2 day seminar but honestly if Bridget were coming to my neck of the woods I'd pay it. I think I paid about that for a working spot with Celeste Meade but that was 2 yrs ago. Janice Gunn was much more affordable, I think about $150. Highest I ever spent was $450 for a 3 day AUDITING spot for Mike Lardy -- holy cow that was the BEST $450 I ever spent!!! 
We don't have many seminars down here. I wish there were more.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I paid $300 for Bridget and Greg's 2 day seminar that will be held in February 2012 here in New Jersey. All the working spots filled in 2 days. Auditor spots are $175. It will be on "Advanced Motivational Techniques".


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have never been to a seminar... They all cost too much for me!

The way I look at it is take a seminar or trial for a weekend... I always choose the latter!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Since I don't have a regular weekly class I can take, I justify the cost of one or two seminars a year as being what I would pay a year for classes.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That makes sense! I do take weekly classes!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> I have never been to a seminar... They all cost too much for me!
> 
> The way I look at it is take a seminar or trial for a weekend... I always choose the latter!


Totally agree. I am sure those trainers are wonderful and worth it to some.. I would rather do a trial myself.

I teach classes so I don't have to pay for classes I take there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I looked at that one, but noticed it was filled. There is another in the late spring in Warwick Rhode Island the end of April - I have to think about that one 



AmbikaGR said:


> I paid $300 for Bridget and Greg's 2 day seminar that will be held in February 2012 here in New Jersey. All the working spots filled in 2 days. Auditor spots are $175. It will be on "Advanced Motivational Techniques".


----------



## Tamarackgoldens (Mar 10, 2010)

I am fortunate to live in Bridgets neck of the woods and have taken a couple private lessons and attended a few seminars. Also do our field work with her parents. She is well worth the $$$ and is very generous with sticking around to answer individual questions and help with problems. If money is issue (as it is for all of us) check out her web site. She has a lot of training clips on it and you can buy her DVDs. You can also rent them on bowwow flix. She is very motivating.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Sue, you are very fortunate!

I have been to two of Bridgets seminars and have took private lesson when she was here in June. She is, in a word, AWESOME, however, I cannot justify double the cost. I may to take just a private lesson, if they are offering them again.

ETA: I have her DVD's as well.


----------

